# my shotguns pics



## bader (Jan 2, 2007)

this is my guns

old browning and SBE2

http://www.badongo.com/pic/405857


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

what kind is that old Square back


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i believe it's the old browning that he is talking about.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Is that an auto 5 browning on the left 
how long is that barrel


----------

